# Meguiars Cleaner Wax ?



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,

Can I use Meguiars cleaner wax after super resin polish?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SubaruOutback said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I use Meguiars cleaner wax after super resin polish?


Yes, you can but SRP has fillers so you'll be removing them with a cleaner wax. Some form of paste wax would be much better...............


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, you can but SRP has fillers so you'll be removing them with a cleaner wax. Some form of paste wax would be much better...............


So, what do I use after SRP ? 
Or after claying the surface, do I need to use a product which has a cleaner ability ?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

In most cases after using a product like SRP you would probably use a sealer, a wax or both :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I`m still a bit confused as to exactly when to use Meguiars cleaner wax. It sounds a good product, clean, polishes, protects.

Can i use it after polihsing with megs#80 and before i apply a wax?


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Olly1 said:


> I`m still a bit confused as to exactly when to use Meguiars cleaner wax. It sounds a good product, clean, polishes, protects.
> 
> Can i use it after polihsing with megs#80 and before i apply a wax?


Exactly the same question, so when do I use a cleaner based product or when to use meguiars cleaner wax ?

By the way, are you sure about polishing ability of meg. cleaner wax ? I guess it only cleans and protects .


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

SubaruOutback said:


> Exactly the same question, so when do I use a cleaner based product or when to use meguiars cleaner wax ?
> 
> By the way, are you sure about polishing ability of meg. cleaner wax ? I guess it only cleans and protects .


I thought it contained some fillers like SRP or the like..

I`ve got a full container at home. Will see what it says on the back tonight.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SubaruOutback said:


> So, what do I use after SRP ?
> Or after claying the surface, do I need to use a product which has a cleaner ability ?


After claying, you can use a produsct such as SRP or a pre-wax cleanser etc, depending on the colour of your car, Poorboys White Diamond or Black Hole are both very easy on/off, then a wax - ideally paste or hard.

1. Clay
2. Polish or Glaze
3. Wax
4. If required - a sealant, 48 hours later.

The choices of kit are endless. :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Olly1 said:


> I`m still a bit confused as to exactly when to use Meguiars cleaner wax. It sounds a good product, clean, polishes, protects.
> 
> Can i use it after polihsing with megs#80 and before i apply a wax?


I am not a pro- nor as experienced as most on here but I tend to clay the car then use the cleaner wax then the SRP type then a paste canuaba wax then when I have it in the collection a glaze finally as the LSP

As I understand cleaner wax action they are ever so slightly abrasive so remove a quantity of what is under them, I may be wrong however as I say just an enthusiastic amateur


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Meguiars Cleaner Wax and SRP both perform the same function so you would not use one after the other.

If you use SRP, follow it with Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection.

If you use Meguiars Cleaner Wax, follow it with Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Olly1 said:


> I`m still a bit confused as to exactly when to use Meguiars cleaner wax. It sounds a good product, clean, polishes, protects.
> 
> Can i use it after polihsing with megs#80 and before i apply a wax?


Exactly like you said, it's an AIO product. But it is very mild, only minor cleansing, polishing and waxing. I won't put anything before cleaner wax because it will cleanse it. #80 is a bit more agressive, you can go directly to wax after using it


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

nothelle said:


> Exactly like you said, it's an AIO product. But it is very mild, only minor cleansing, polishing and waxing. I won't put anything before cleaner wax because it will cleanse it. #80 is a bit more agressive, you can go directly to wax after using it


I'm asking these questions because I have a smooth surface clay kit, and as you know this kit includes a small cleaner wax bottle. Do I have to use cleaner wax ?
If so, is this the correct order. 
Wash-clay-cleaner wax-srp-nxt-FK 1000P-FK #2685-Dodo Juice Double Wax ?


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> Wash-clay-cleaner wax-srp-nxt-FK 1000P-FK #2685-Dodo Juice Double Wax ?


Whoa ! Way to many products, it will be just a waste. From products you already mentioned, I would stick to SRP after claying, and then straight to Dodo Double Wax.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Whoa ! Way to many products, it will be just a waste. From products you already mentioned, I would stick to SRP after claying, and then straight to Dodo Double Wax.


I'm a little bit obsessive  :detailer:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SubaruOutback said:


> I'm a little bit obsessive  :detailer:


You wouldn't be here if you weren't. :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> After claying, you can use a produsct such as SRP or a pre-wax cleanser etc, depending on the colour of your car, Poorboys White Diamond or Black Hole are both very easy on/off, then a wax - ideally paste or hard.
> 
> 1. Clay
> 2. Polish or Glaze
> ...


Although I will start by saying that I've never put a sealant over I wax I think the sealer would usualy be applied after the polish as I'm not sure how a sealer would bond to a wax ?

My routine is :- Clay, Polish (I have been using Megs Swirl X topped with SRP), sealer, wax and I'm very happy with the results


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> After claying, you can use a produsct such as SRP or a pre-wax cleanser etc, depending on the colour of your car, Poorboys White Diamond or Black Hole are both very easy on/off, then a wax - ideally paste or hard.
> 
> 1. Clay
> 2. Polish or Glaze
> ...


Its the other way round; first sealant and then wax.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally, the correct choice of many would be as follows
1. wash
2. clay.
3. wash to remove residue from clay.
4. cleaner wax, a half decent all in one product, but there are better ones out there.
5. a decent wax or sealant to finish.
You can however add a wax on top of a sealant if you prefer, personally i do not bother but each to their own:thumb:

Kev


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Tantrum said:


> Its the other way round; first sealant and then wax.


Agreed. sealant won't like bonding with wax layer already on the car!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Another product you could compare it to would be dodo juice lime prime

Idea being they give a good, thorough clean of the paint work (both contain micro abbrasives) which preps the paint for something like a glaze/sealant combo (chemical guys Ez creme glaze/jetseal 109) an Acrylic sealant (werkstat acryilic kit) or a wax of some sort (dodo/chemical guys/collinite).


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> In most cases after using a product like SRP you would probably use a sealer, a wax or both :thumb:


I normally apply blue velvet after srp, what sealer can I apply on top of blue velvet?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Sticking with Dodo, Red Mist/Red Mist Tropical will be perfect.

IMO I wouldnt put it on straight away after applying your wax, try it when you next wash the car :thumb:


----------

